# SBF gone wrong!



## micc117 (Feb 18, 2012)

Hi,

I recently had a bad sbf'ing moment with my dorid 2 global. The battery died and I couldnt sbf back to stock...

What I tried was aloowing it to sit on the stock recovery screen while plugged into the wall charger for like 15 mins...

After this I booted into the forever-bootloader, and it still said low battery.

I turned off my phone and plugged it into the wall charger and then something amazing happend...

It was charged enough to allow a clean sbf again...

I hope this helps some people that are having trouble going back to stock


----------



## jayr4290 (Mar 7, 2012)

I Just Had To Face The Same Issue.. The Way I Solved It Was By Upgrading RSD Lite To Its Latest Version And Making Sure My Phone Was In Bootloader Mode; To Enter The Bootloader I Made Sure The Phone Was Off And Held Down The (Up Arrow Key And The Power ON Button) Released It After 4 Seconds And Retried SBF And It Worked.

IF After You SBF The Phone Back To Factory The Phone Bootloops and Wont Get Passed The Bootanimation Screen Follow These Steps Below. (You Need To Factory Reset The Phone)

Enter The Android System Recovery Menu By Making Sure The Phone Is Off And Hold (X And The POWER ON Button) If Booted Correctly You Should See An Exclamation Point Inside Of A Triangle With An Android Figure Below ; To Wipe/Factory Reset The Phone Press The Middle Of The Volume Button If No Options Are Showed And Either Use The Volume Keys Or Arrows To Navigate Around The Menu; Press Enter On The Keyboard Once The Option Wipe/Factory Reset Is Highlighted And Hold Down OK On The Bottom Left Of The Screen Until Completed, Then Reboot.

Hopefully This Helps Someone In The Community 

This Is The Most Recent Version Of RSD LITE >>>> http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1348587

(Droid 2 A955 SBF) The SBF File Is In The Zip File Labeled VRZ_A955_2.3.20.zip At >>>>> http://www.droid-lif...erbread-update/ Download And Extract Where You Please And Then Run The RSD Lite And Browse For The Specific Location The Files Are. For The Rookies 

(Droid 2 Global A956 SBF) The SBF Is Labeled VRZ_A956_4.5.608_1FF_01.sbf.zip At >>>> http://www.droid-life.com/2012/01/10/droid-2-global-4-5-608-full-sbf-released/

Sorry About That SBF.. Updated Today 3/8/2012 All Is Well Now


----------



## micc117 (Feb 18, 2012)

thats the droid 2 sbf, I have the droid 2 global


----------



## bikedude880 (Jun 18, 2011)

micc117 said:


> thats the droid 2 sbf, I have the droid 2 global


http://synibox.info/synik4l/x13thangelx/D2G/VRZ_A956_4.5.608_1FF_01.sbf.zip

Gingerbread. Let us know if you need the Froyo SBF (2.4.29 or 2.4.330)


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

bikedude880 said:


> http://synibox.info/..._1FF_01.sbf.zip


He's in your hosting, stalking your files? o.o (i dont remember posting that link anywhere lol)


----------



## Gasai Yuno (Jul 25, 2011)

x13thangelx said:


> He's in your hosting, stalking your files? o.o (i dont remember posting that link anywhere lol)


http://synibox.info/synik4l/x13thangelx/D2G/

"Options +Indexes" much?


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

jayr4290 said:


> I Just Had To Face The Same Issue.. The Way I Solved It Was By Upgrading RSD Lite To Its Latest Version And Making Sure My Phone Was In Bootloader Mode; To Enter The Bootloader I Made Sure The Phone Was Off And Held Down The (Up Arrow Key And The Power ON Button) Released It After 4 Seconds And Retried SBF And It Worked.
> 
> IF After You SBF The Phone Back To Factory The Phone Bootloops and Wont Get Passed The Bootanimation Screen Follow These Steps Below. (You Need To Factory Reset The Phone)
> 
> ...


Your shift key must be very tired.


----------



## dnyor93 (Jun 23, 2011)

jellybellys said:


> Your shift key must be very tired.


LOL it must of took him over an hour


----------



## crazydz (Feb 18, 2012)

I effed up while sbfing not to long ago and had to charge the battery before I could try to fix it. When I turned it on it said code corrupt OK to program. Whoops lol. I did eventually fix it though (clearly)

Sent from my DROID2 Global using RootzWiki


----------



## crazydz (Feb 18, 2012)

I have never seen so many capital letters...

Sent from my DROID2 Global using RootzWiki


----------

